# malwarebytes (Moved from Windows 10)



## conlo (Dec 30, 1999)

I have Malwarebytes premium on my Asus desktop computer. I just finished making a scan. It said I had 600 threats, so I quarantined them all, then I scanned CC cleaner . Now I go back and scan Malwarebytes again, and again it shows I have 600 threats. How is that possible ??


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You need to post both reports from MalwareBytes please so we can see what was detected and what the settings were.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If Malwarebytes Anti-Malware found 600 threats, it would've prompted you to restart your computer to complete the quarantine process.
Did it do that?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## conlo (Dec 30, 1999)

Some times it does and some times not. It did not do it this time , so I will try to reboot next time ,
Thanks


----------



## conlo (Dec 30, 1999)

Ok, I did a scan and rebooted and the next scan came up with zero , and I thank you for your good input.
I do need to mention that it takes my computer five minutes to reboot.
Any remedy for that??


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Ok, I did a scan and rebooted and the next scan came up with zero , and I thank you for your good input.


I'm glad to hear that doing another scan and then a reboot resulted in zero(0) threats remaining.


> I do need to mention that it takes my computer five minutes to reboot.
> Any remedy for that??


Go HERE, then click the "Download Free Edition" button to download and save *SUPERAntiSpyware 8.0.1040*
Double-click the saved file to start the install process.
Make sure to uncheck and decline to install any extras, such as a Google browser and toolbar.
Make sure to uncheck and decline to send an e-mail address and diagnostic report.
Make sure to uncheck and decline to use the "Pro" or "Trial" version.
After it's installed, don't do anything else with it yet.
I'll give you detailed instructions for setting it up and using it.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## conlo (Dec 30, 1999)

ok Super spyware is installed. Now looking at window that give option for SCAN THIS PC, SYSTEM TOOL, HELP, etc.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Before going any further please provide the reports requested in my post no. 2.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Cookiegal said:


> Before going any further please provide the reports requested in my post no. 2.


After what he said he post #5, I assumed it was okay to have him put SuperAntiSpyware to use.
Do you want me to hold off for now until he provides the logs you requested in post #2?

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm sorry. I guess I'll bow out. I don't have ownership of this thread and just didn't appreciate being ignored by the poster especially since they did the same regarding their username. It's important to know what was detected, in my opinion but if they don't care to find out then who am I to care, right?


----------



## conlo (Dec 30, 1999)

Ok , I will bow out also. I don't know what is going on. I tried to follow instructions, but I do not know how to post from Malware.
I am not trying to ignore anyone. I wish you better luck when you reach your ninetees.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

conlo:

I'm using the free version of *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 3.8.3.2965*, but the instructions are probably the same for the paid version.

Load the main window of MBAM, then click "Reports" in the left column.
The scan reports are not in alphabetical order by date, so you'll need to scroll through the list to find the one with the date that Cookiegal requested.
Put a checkmark in it, then click "View Report".
When the new window appears, click "Export - Text File".
Name the scan report *MBAM*, then select a location to save it.
After you're prompted the scan report has been successfully exported, click "OK".
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire contents of that scan report here.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

conlo:

There's no need to start another thread:
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/win-10-programs.1229899/
You should remain in this thread and reply to my instructions in post #12 so Cookiegal can view the scan report that she requested from you.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks Frank. I closed the other thread.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Yep, I saw that. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------

